# My Internet doesn't work!!!



## thomasifedayo (Mar 27, 2007)

Of recent my IE has been acting up..everytime i try to visit a website it tells me it can't find the link or that the search page couldn't be found. I haven't been able to do any work on it. Even running HJT and AVG hasn't been able to return it to normal.. I need help with it before i make any drastic moves. Thanks


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

thomasifedayo said:


> Of recent my IE has been acting up..everytime i try to visit a website it tells me it can't find the link or that the search page couldn't be found. I haven't been able to do any work on it. Even running HJT and AVG hasn't been able to return it to normal.. I need help with it before i make any drastic moves. Thanks


have a look here first

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/IE/community/columns/IEtopten.mspx


----------



## thomasifedayo (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks i'll try it out right now and see what happens..gracias


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

thomasifedayo said:


> Thanks i'll try it out right now and see what happens..gracias


Will be right here if the problem isnt solved by that


----------



## thomasifedayo (Mar 27, 2007)

still doesn't connect...after i cleared off the cache...


----------

